# Blast from the past! 1986 NPC USA Championship



## Curt James (Jul 29, 2011)

Twenty-five years ago! Anyone remember David Dearth? 






Dearth in the center? ^^^^






YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video










*1986 NPC USA Bodybuilding Championship*

*Overall Winner J J Marsh  *

*HeavyWeight *
1      Harry Dodich 
2      James DeMelo 
3      Daryl Stafford 
4      Russ Redinger 
5      Kenneth Rollins  
*Light-HeavyWeight *
1      J J Marsh 
2      Tom Touchstone 
3      Jeff Sneed 
4      Doyle Washington 
5      Rick Black  
*MiddleWeight* 
1      Kevin Wagner 
2      Tom Armour 
3      Todd Roberts 
4      Phil Pertuit 
5      Jay Bonette  
*LightWeight *
1      Francisco Fontanez 
2      Mark Miller
3      Greg Pippin 
4      Lowell Blake 
5      Kendall Murphy


----------



## K.Dallas (Aug 2, 2011)

good haircuts = big points


----------

